# Best place to find puppies for sale?



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Where is a good place, other than KSL.com to find a puppy for sale? Any suggestions?

HunterDavid


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Any breed in particular?? If you are just looking for a family pet I'd recommend your local animal shelter.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

German Shepherd or Yellow Lab. We are still trying to figure that part out, but have narrowed it down to these two breeds.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't wait to get a gun dog someday. I really enjoy this website--tons of options.

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

HunterDavid said:


> German Shepherd or Yellow Lab. We are still trying to figure that part out, but have narrowed it down to these two breeds.


If you are not concerned about papers I would go to the pound and check them out. You never know what they may have and they make great pets and even some are great hunters, one of the best hunting dogs that I have seen came out of the pound.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Colt Hamilton just posted pictures on his FB today of a litter of yellows. I have 2 dogs from him. Check out his site http://www.uintaretrievers.com/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Local Walmart parking lot on a saturday?


-DallanC


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

My house


----------

